# Amber bottle



## Foreshore9 (Feb 28, 2021)

This is one of my best finds so far on the bottom W.T. CO I love it !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Foreshore9 said:


> This is one of my best finds so far on the bottom W.T. CO I love it !











						WHITALL TATUM COMPANY - Millville, New Jersey ~ Glass Manufacturer
					

Whitall Tatum Company ~ Millville, New Jersey ~ Glass Company ~ Electrical Insulators, bottles, fruit jars, druggist glassware and more.




					glassbottlemarks.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Foreshore9 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cool thanks !


----------

